# New Holland BC5070 Hayliner plunger/knife adjustment



## Texas Mark (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a new New Holland BC5070 hayliner with less about 1000 bales to its credit and have noticed one side of the bales it is making are rough and uncut. This problem just started and according to the troubleshooting guide the most likely problem is that the plunger and knifes are out of adjustment. I don't know how to do this and the operator's manual is not much help. Is anyone aware of any online videos with step by step instructions on this topic? Does anyone have any suggestions on this topic?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Before you go mucking with the knife, I had the same issue with my 570 after about 35K bales. Turned out it was a bearing that needed to be adjusted on the plunger track. Not a fun job, even for the NH mechanic who is good. I would get it checked by the NH mechanic first. The bearing is on a cam and you loosen, turn the cam to make reasonably snug, then retighten bolt. All of which you do by feel or pretty much so. Glad I did not tackle it. Was totally worth the service call fee.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

If the baler has only 1000 bales on it, it should be under warranty, let the guys do it that get paid for it.

Rodney


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Which side of the bale is ragged? Really only one side of the bale is actually cut, the other is folded but it seems like in short, fine, very dry hay it can be somewhat ragged instead of folded.


----------



## Texas Mark (Jul 12, 2014)

FarmerCline

Looks like the rough cut edges are on the right side as you are seated in the tractor.


----------



## KenG (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a new BC5070 that I am having similar problems. The book is very difficult to follow unlike the John Deere manuals I had previously.I have taken both knives out and found out the shims was not in correct on the stationary knife and this baler has only baled about 3000 bales. I think I am getting close.I have spoke to a guy in upper New York that has helped a little bit,but he has not been around this new baler yet.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Adding shims to the stationary knife without knowing what you are doing is asking for trouble. The stationary knife must not protrude into the bale chamber. Immediately in front of the stationary knife and at the bottom of the stationary knife is a vertical rail one of the plunger bearings runs against. The stationary knife must not stick out past this vertical rail.

Take a piece of metal with a sharp square corner and run it against the stationary knife in the direction of the vertical rail. If the corner of the metal does not stop or hit the vertical rail, then the stationary knife is shimmed too far into the bale chamber. Also, when running the metal against the rail towards the knife the metal should not catch against the edge of the knife. The metal will eventually contact the knife but it should not contact the knife at the edge.

Likewise the plunger knife needs to be shimmed correctly. Pry the plunger to the right so the bearing that runs against the vertical rail tight against the rail. Take a feeler gauge and make sure there is at least .005 clearance between the plunger knife and the vertical rail when the bearing is tight against the vertical rail.

The side to side play of the plunger should be the first thing you take care of before you start shimming the plunger knife. On the left side of the baler on the center rail that supports the shields is a plate that you remove to gain access to the adjustable bearing of the plunger. You will see there is a plate that slides out of slots on the bale case so you can get to the bearing. Loosen the nut and using a screwdriver or hammer and punch and rotate the eccentric plate above the nut to move the plunger to the right You want just a few thousands of side play so nothing binds

You can vary the placement of shims at the upper two bolts of the knives, to get the clearance right but in no case should you do that at the bottom mounting bolts.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I bale that much in a day that sounds like a warrenty thing to me.


----------

